
How to Write a Spelling Corrector - sprt
http://norvig.com/spell-correct.html
======
brudgers
Some previous discussions,

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16918757](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16918757)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12453535](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12453535)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8749518](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8749518)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7487341](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7487341)

------
tgv
> We need a lot of data to do this well.

Yup. And once you've got a sufficiently large tagged error corpus, spelling
correction will be as simple as a lookup: almost all misspellings (in terms of
frequency) will be present in the corpus, and you can drop the (rather
simplistic) algorithmic part.

~~~
colejohnson66
But what about “they’re”, “there”, and “their”? And other homonyms people
frequently misspell?

